# Roadkill Pancars



## DrtRcrM87 (Sep 8, 2002)

Anyone out there have any info or links to find the roadkill pancars?? Heard of them sometime ago,but haven't seen or heard of them in awhile.Thanks ahead for any help.Info for the Roadkill Pro-10 (wide) pan.


----------



## DrtRcrM87 (Sep 8, 2002)

Bump-up Anyone? Found their site,but no 1/10th anymore huh??


----------

